# Kompakt Wasserkühlung



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Oktober 2012)

*Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Was haltet ihr von den Kompaktwasserkühlungen wie Corsair oder Antec usw ?

Wie ist die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung im Vergleich mit einem Noctua NH D14 ?

Was wären die Vor und Nachteile einer solchen Kühlung, bin am Überlegen ob ich mir eine kaufen soll.

Grüsse


----------



## Uter (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------



## Klutten (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kompakt Wasserkühlung*

Gerade im Vergleich zum Noctua NH-D14 findest du auch zahlreiche Tests....
Offizielle PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstests


----------

